# Sound problems...



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

New Tivo installed yesterday...

Mostly happy.

I had decided not to retain my V+HD box (as offered via a call from Virgin a couple of weeks ago), which was lucky as the installers had no record of the offer! 

The only issue I have is that the sound keeps cutting out via my AV amp.

The configuration I had with the V+HD box was HDMI connection to the TV and optical connection to my Denon AV amp. This worked fine except (maybe?) I never saw the Dolby Digital light come on on the amp.

With the Tivo connected in the same way, sound via the amp. cuts out almost every time I change channel or even fast-forward within a recording.

If I tweak the amp. by switching to analogue and then back to digital the sound is restored but I don't want to do that every time I change channels...

Anyone else had a similar problem?

R.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you set HDMI correctly for amp connection on TiVo in the setup menu?


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

OzSat said:


> Have you set HDMI correctly for amp connection on TiVo in the setup menu?


I saw the option but it wasn't clear to me that it changed anything to do with the optical output... To me, the name implied that it modified the HDMI output.

I will try both settings tonight and report back.

R.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Dicko said:


> I saw the option but it wasn't clear to me that it changed anything to do with the optical output... To me, the name implied that it modified the HDMI output.
> 
> I will try both settings tonight and report back.
> 
> R.


It actually changes the output on both optical and HDMI - but doesn't say that.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Dicko said:


> I had decided not to retain my V+HD box (as offered via a call from Virgin a couple of weeks ago), which was lucky as the installers had no record of the offer!




Exactly the same thing happened to me! Installer turns up, explain to him what I've requested, says, nope, not on the list for second box. W-what?

Four hours later and it's all set up, including the second box. Must be the longest time an engineer has been round at my house, and they don't come round often.


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

OzSat said:


> It actually changes the output on both optical and HDMI - but doesn't say that.


Using either setting the sound still drops out when I change channel or fast-forward. 

The only (expected) difference is that when set to Dolby Digital, the Dolby Digital light comes on on my amp sometimes...

R.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Dicko said:


> Using either setting the sound still drops out when I change channel or fast-forward.
> 
> The only (expected) difference is that when set to Dolby Digital, the Dolby Digital light comes on on my amp sometimes...
> 
> R.


I have only had the sound drop a few times (optical out) most recently at the end of adverts when the program restarted. Usually (not every time) pressing pause and then play once or more times will get it back. For me the V+HD box was unusable with my surround system. Just pressing pause for more than 3 or 4 seconds would guarantee sound drop and I had to unplug surround system. It has been known to VM as a bug for a very long time. (With certain surround sound systems)

I get DD on most (if not all) HD channels except ITV HD. Sometimes Tivo stops outputting DD and you have to reboot it.


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

Just to repeat, I had no problems with the V+ box. This issue has only started since the Tivo upgrade.

Also, changing the settings on the amp (For example switching to analogue mode then back to diigital) or replugging the fibre brings the sound back.

This suggests to me that nothing has actually broken on the Tivo, more that it's done something that the amp didn't like...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Is the cable definiatly not kinked anywhere?


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

The dropouts only occur when I change channel or fast forward. It's fine otherwise.

R.


----------

